# cosa ti ha portato qui in Belgio?



## bluvanni

Ciao a tutti.

Sono appena stato ad un BBQ con un po' di gente di diversa nazionalità e sono stato molto bene con loro senza alcun problema di lingua. Certo si parlava inglese soltanto. Tutto ok fino a quando chiedo ad una ragazza canadese che tra l'altro insegna inglese in un languace centre la seguente domanda:

What did drive you here?

Un americano mi sente e interviene: You'd better say "what drove you here?"

Lì ho specificato che non esiste una domanda senza ausiliare ma la ragazza dice no, in questo caso è ok in quanto il past simple diventa necessario se invece di un avverbio di luogo (here) avessi usato uno di tempo (today).

E tutti i presenti a cui ho chiesto lumi (belgi, francesi, romeni, polacchi, italiani ed americani) hanno confermato il mio errore.
Non c'era nessun inglese e la cosa da una parte mi lascia perplesso ma dall'altra mi fa crollare l'unica regola inglese che secondo me non ha eccezioni e cioè nella forma interrogativa vanno usati gli ausiliari.

Vi prego rispondetemi altrimenti comincio a studiare un'altra lingua.

Grazie


----------



## Teerex51

Ciao Bluvanni. Sarebbe utile sapere che cosa le volevi chiedere (la domanda in italiano, per capirsi).


----------



## curiosone

bluvanni said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Sono appena stato ad un BBQ con un po' di gente di diversa nazionalità e sono stato molto bene con loro senza alcun problema di lingua. Certo si parlava inglese soltanto. Tutto ok fino a quando chiedo ad una ragazza *canadese* che tra l'altro insegna inglese in un languace *language* centre la seguente domanda:
> 
> What did drive you here?
> 
> Un *americano* mi sente e interviene: You'd better say "what drove you here?"
> 
> Lì ho specificato che non esiste una domanda senza ausiliare ma la ragazza dice no, in questo caso è ok in quanto il past simple diventa necessario se invece di un avverbio di luogo (here) avessi usato uno di tempo (today).
> 
> E tutti i presenti a cui ho chiesto lumi (belgi, francesi, romeni, polacchi, italiani ed americani) hanno confermato il mio errore.
> Non c'era nessun inglese *(la ragazza era comunque madrelingua inglese, e anche insegnante di lingua inglese!!!, e anche l'americano era madrelingua inglese!!!) *e la cosa da una parte mi lascia perplesso ma dall'altra mi fa crollare l'unica regola inglese che secondo me non ha eccezioni e cioè nella forma interrogativa vanno usati gli ausiliari.
> 
> Vi prego rispondetemi altrimenti comincio a studiare un'altra lingua.
> 
> Grazie



Ciao Bluvanni
Per poterti aiutare serve la frase originale in italiano - cioè cosa volevi dire esattamente alla ragazza, perché non si capisce nulla!

Guardiamo la tua frase:  _What did drive you here?
_Se usi "did", va seguito dal pronome (prima del verbo), quindi:  _What did you_...?
Ma dipende appunto da cosa volevi dirle.
L'americano che ti ha corretto ha capito che volevi chiederli "_Cosa ti ha spinto a venire qui?" _- se è questo il caso,confermo che ha ragione l'americano, perché _What _crea già domanda, e non ha bisogno di "_did_", ma serve comunque un tempo passato, quindi "_did drive_" diventa _"drove_".

Ma sono d'accordo con te che suona strano "_What drove you here?" _(se è una festa, non penso che la ragazza si sia sentita spronata impellentemente a venire, costi quel che costi) _- _direi invece "_What brought you here?" _(o anche "_What brings you here today?") _che è MOLTO più leggero, ed equivale à "_Come mai sei venuta a questa festa?" o "Cosa ti ha portato qui, oggi?"
_
Usando il verbo "_drive_" anziché "_bring_", potrei anche pensare qualcosa tipo "_Chi ti ha portato qui?" o "Chi ti ha dato un passaggio per venire qui?" - _se volevi magari "attaccar bottone" ed offrirti di darle un passaggio, dopo (o andare da qualche altra parte).

Spero di aver chiarito la cosa;  comunque la prossima volta ricordati che devi fornire la frase sia in italiano sia in inglese.


----------



## bluvanni

Ciao Teerex,

in effetti volevo dirle "cosa ti ha portato qui in Belgio", ma nel frattempo mi sono documentato ed aveva ragione lei anche se non ha saputo spiegarmelo.

Quando WHAT e tutte le question words sono Subject, non ci vuole l'ausiliare.

Credo quindi che What drove/brought you here sia corretto.

Comunque grazie dell'interessamento

Cheers


----------



## MizDeMeanor

bluvanni said:


> Credo quindi che What drove/brought you here sia corretto.


It is correct


----------



## rrose17

I also agree, of course, with what curious1 wrote. Not to confuse those learning English but I was thinking that there is a context where you might say "What did bring you here?" for added emphasis.
A. You, of course, came here for the scenery.
B. No, that's not it at all.
A. Well then, what _did_ bring you here?


----------



## bluvanni

Grazie curiosone,

language era errato ma è stato un errore di battitura. Ma continua a correggermi you are more than welcome.

Per quanto riguarda l'insegnante, ero abbastanza sicuro che avesse ragione, ma non ha saputo spiegarmi il motivo. Purtroppo senza un supporto grammaticale che mi dia una logica, non riesco ad imparare nulla, tantomeno l'inglese.

Comunque ho risolto i miei dubbi e ringrazio tutti per il supporto


----------



## GavinW

OK question answered, but for the benefit of the linguistic record here, "drive/drove" is of course the wrong verb. It would never work for your sentence/question, and I'm surprised that apparently nobody at the BBQ challenged your use of that verb (not even the native speakers!). The only possible verb with the right meaning is of course "bring".

On another point, many here will also have immediately thought of a solution using the present tense: "What brings you here to Belgium?". The present tense is typically used (as a "frase fatta", and somewhat idiomatically) for this kind of question.


----------



## MizDeMeanor

GavinW said:


> ...for the benefit of the linguistic record here, "drive/drove" is of course the wrong verb.


Actually, I don't think it would be wrong if the meaning of the question were: _what prompted you to move to Belgium? _


----------



## GavinW

MizDeMeanor said:


> Actually, I don't think it would be wrong if the meaning of the question were: _what prompted you to move to Belgium? _



Hmm. Even in that case, it sounds bizarre to me. Rather like "What drove him mad?", "He was driven to drink", "You're driving me to despair". I believe that the verb "drive" usually involves recourse to some extreme course of action. I think Belgium's rather a nice country, and I don't associate it with the goal of a desperate person!  ;-)


----------



## MizDeMeanor

GavinW said:


> Hmm. Even in that case, it sounds bizarre to me.


Well, looks like we'll have to 'stay disagreed' on this one


----------



## GavinW

Hmm, looks like me against you and... ca. 208,000 others. I surrender! ;-)


----------



## Tegs

GavinW said:


> Hmm. Even in that case, it sounds bizarre to me. Rather like "What drove him mad?", "He was driven to drink", "You're driving me to despair". I believe that the verb "drive" usually involves recourse to some extreme course of action. I think Belgium's rather a nice country, and I don't associate it with the goal of a desperate person!  ;-)



I agree with this. What drove you to Belgium = what the hell sort of awful event caused you to move to that godforsaken country?

That or I would think that the person was a non-native who was trying to ask what means of transport I used to get there...


----------



## london calling

GavinW said:


> Hmm. Even in that case, it sounds bizarre to me. Rather like "What drove him mad?", "He was driven to drink", "You're driving me to despair". I believe that the verb "drive" usually involves recourse to some extreme course of action. I think Belgium's rather a nice country, and I don't associate it with the goal of a desperate person! ;-)



I totally agree. From free dictionary: drive - compel somebody to do something, often against his own will or judgment; "She finally drove him to change jobs"

If someone asked me what drove me to live in Italy I would instantly think they either a) judge Italy a terrible place to live in or b) are under the impression that I had committed some heinous crime and had been booted out the UK. I'd have asked "What brings you to Belgium?" too.

Una domanda per gli italiani. La domanda in italiano utilizza il passato prossimo, ma si potrebbe anche volgere al presente: "Che cosa ti porta nel Belgio?". Cambia qualcosa? 

PS. I also agree with rrose about "did": it's the emphatic form and would be used as such.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, blu.
Tornando per un istante sulla questione dell'ausiliare "scomparso", ti ricordo che la stessa cosa succede anche quando vuoi chiedere "Che succede?". Il soggetto di "succedere" e' "cosa" e per questa ragione si dice "What happens?" e "What appende?" se ci si riferisce al passato.
Rrose assai giustamente ti dira' che esiste anche "What _did_ happen?", ma che vuol dire una cosa un po' diversa: "Ma cos'e successo in realta'?"
Saluti.
GS


----------



## beacher

london calling said:


> I totally agree. From free dictionary: drive - compel somebody to do something, often against his own will or judgment; "She finally drove him to change jobs"
> 
> If someone asked me what drove me to live in Italy I would instantly think they either a) judge Italy a terrible place to live in or b) are under the impression that I had committed some heinous crime and had been booted out the UK. I'd have asked "What brings you to Belgium?" too.
> 
> Una domanda per gli italiani. La domanda in italiano utilizza il passato prossimo, ma si potrebbe anche volgere al presente: "Che cosa ti porta nel Belgio?". Cambia qualcosa?
> 
> PS. I also agree with rrose about "did": it's the emphatic form and would be used as such.



Ciao LC,

guarda la differenza è veramente minima. Usare il passato prossimo o il presente non cambia per nulla il significato della tua frase, e se la rivolgi ad un italiano la tua frase non cambia assolutamente di significato (ma tu questo lo sai benissimo, perchè ormai sei un'esperta in ciò!!)
L'unica punto che mi viene da pensare è questo:
1)mi verrebbe naturale usare il presente verso qualcuno che è appena arrivato, e che si fermerà per un periodo di tempo determinato, qualche settimana o mese, per diversi motivi; 
2) il passato prossimo invece mi verrebbe spontaneo nel caso la persona fosse già qui da un po', e il suo tempo di permanenza è "non specifico" (che ne so, uno che è arrivato per lavoro, e deve fermarsi per qualche anno, o comunque per un periodo abbastanza lungo).

Tuttavia la forma grammaticale è corretta, e il fatto che tu usi uno, piuttosto che l'altro, a mio avviso non modifica nulla.

Beacher


----------



## london calling

beacher said:


> L'unica punto che mi viene da pensare è questo:
> 1)mi verrebbe naturale usare il presente verso qualcuno che è appena arrivato, e che si fermerà per un periodo di tempo determinato, qualche settimana o mese, per diversi motivi;
> 2) il passato prossimo invece mi verrebbe spontaneo nel caso la persona fosse già qui da un pò è il suo tempo di permanenza è "non specifico" (che ne so, uno che è arrivato per lavoro, e debe fermarsi per qualche anno, o comunque per un periodo abbastanza lungo).


Sospettavo una sfumatura del genere, grazie.

Sarà che "What brings you to....?" è (abbastanza) una frase fatta in inglese, ma non mi verrebbe spontaneo dire "What has brought you to ...?" anche se, ovviamente, non è errata come frase e non dico che non si possa dire. Hmmm....domanda per gli amici di EO, mi sa.


----------



## You little ripper!

GavinW said:


> Hmm, looks like me against you and... ca. 208,000 others. I surrender! ;-)


If you click onto the last page, Gavin, you'll find that in actual fact there are only 33 hits for 'what drove you to move to' (Google still hasn't fixed this recurring problem). I don't have a problem with MizDeMeanor's _What prompted you to move to Belgium? _but _What brings you here to Belgium?_ is a lot more common.


----------



## Tegs

london calling said:


> Sarà che "What brings you to....?" è (abbastanza) una frase fatta in inglese, ma non mi verrebbe spontaneo dire "What has brought you to ...?" anche se, ovviamente, non è errata come frase e non dico che non si possa dire. Hmmm....domanda per gli amici di EO, mi sa.



What brought you to that conclusion? Brought funziona in questo contesto ma concordo con LC che non funziona se vuoi mettere "what brings you to Belgium" nel passato. Io direi qualcosa tipo: 
What prompted you to come to Belgium?

PS Ripper - none of us was disputing the validity of the construction "what prompted you to move" - we were all disagreeing with MizDeMeanor on "what drove you to Belgium".


----------



## GavinW

Or, also (even): What led you to come to Belgium?

EDIT: Thanks, YLR! That makes me feel better! (E hai scoperto l'arcano che mi metteva in difficoltà.)


----------



## gandolfo

LC 

I think it's just a polite way of saying "Why are you here (in Belgium)? or "What is your reason for being here?" hence the use of the present tense and not the past


----------



## london calling

gandolfo said:


> I think it's just a polite way of saying "Why are you here (in Belgium)? or "What is your reason for being here?"


_What brings you to?_ does, but _What drove you to?_ doesn't, in my opinion.


----------



## gandolfo

london calling said:


> _What brings you to?_ does, That was my point but _What drove you to?_ doesn't, in my opinion.Nor in mine I should have been more explicit as to what I was referring to



"What drove you to....?" sounds like being expelled from somewhere and forced to go somewhere else.....


----------



## london calling

gandolfo said:


> "What drove you to....?" sounds like being expelled from somewhere and forced to go somewhere else.....



Precisely.


----------



## curiosone

"What drove you...?" also sounds like "What drove you to drink?"


----------



## bluvanni

First of all thank you all for the answers. You are all clear and I must reply to you all.
Let's start.
Rrose, I agree with you that if we want to add enphasis we could add _did. _In this case WHAT DID BRING YOU HERE can be translated as CHE COSA ALLORA TI HA PORTATO QUI.
Actually the conversation with this girl was about her jobs around the world and I was curious about Belgium because her job is not very well paid as I know her salary. Poor.
Gavin, it's true that to bring fits more than to drive but the use of the present is anyway more common at the beginning of the conversation. In my case we were speaking about places of work abroad in the past. I apologize for not have been precise about it, but here hence the past.
Mizdemeanor, I cannot give an authoritative opinion on your sentence basing on my English level but my feeling is that it sounds a little bit formal for a chat at a BBQ. Doesn't it?
Tegs, after she told me about her experience in Cina, Singapore, Congo, Mexico and Russia the question came naturally. Of course it wasn't referred to the means she used to get there, nor to the disappointment for the choice of Belgium.
London calling you got the point. After so big, strange, singular countries, what the hell are you doing in Belgium? That was my doubt. Probably her choice wasn't taken freely.
Furthermore, What has brought you to... by this time sounds wrong to me because would be correct if _YOU _follows _HAS _but it is passive and the subject is, clearly now, WHAT.
Giorgio grazie, avevo rivisto la regola e tu l'ha confermata con una sintesi "lucida".
Beacher concordo anche con te benché l'opinione dello speaker resta comunque il riferimento nella scelta dei tempi verbali.
You little ripper, I am not sure but your sentence _What brings you here to Belgium?_ can be re-written this way? _What brings you here IN Belgium? _Just due to the presence of _here. _Hopefully I am right. If not, please do not hesitate to send a warning to me.

Many, Many thanks to you all


----------



## curiosone

Here I am correcting your grammar, again  (scusa, ma è una deformazione professionale)!



bluvanni said:


> What has brought you to... by this time *it *sounds wrong to me because *it *would be correct if _YOU _follows _HAS _but it is passive and the subject is, clearly now, WHAT. _ I suggest you stop thinking of "WHAT" as a subject, so much as what I call a "question word" (actually it's an interrogative adverb). (1) If "YOU" followed "HAS," "HAS" would need to become "HAVE", and (2) the entire meaning of the sentence would change (instead of "Cosa ti ha portato in Belgio?" it would become "Cos'hai portato in Belgio?"_
> 
> You little ripper, I am not sure but your sentence _What brings you here to Belgium?_ can be re-written this way? _What brings you here IN Belgium?_Just due to the presence of _here. _Hopefully I am right. If not, please do not hesitate to send a warning to me._
> No need to warn you __, however you might do well to re-study prepositions.  I have no idea why you think the presence of "here" should change "to" to "in."  "To" is correct because the verb "bring" implies movement, whereas "in" does not.
> __Example:  If I go TO the train station [movement], I am then AT the station [stasis].  The station is IN Brussels [stasis]._
> _Hope it's clear now._
> Many, Many thanks to you all



You're welcome.
_
(A volte vorrei poter utilizzare un imbuto, per far entrare i "subject pronouns" in testa agli italiani __] _


----------



## bluvanni

Curiosone, the fact that you spend your time to correct my mistakes flatters me a lot. So I hope to be able to thank you correctly. Have a great Sunday.


----------



## beacher

london calling said:


> "Che cosa ti porta nel in Belgio?".



Sorry LC, I've just seen this little mistake, please don't be angry with me 

B.


----------



## london calling

beacher said:


> Sorry LC, I've just seen this little mistake, please don't be angry with me


I think you're going to be angry with me!

I was taught many years ago that if the country was masculine (Giappone, Belgio) you couldn't say _in Giappone _or in _Belgio_. Here's a thread about it in Solo italiano: both forms are acceptable, it would appear.

I'm just a bit of a stickler for grammar!


----------



## Giorgia X

Sono d'accordo con beacher. London Calling,non ho mai sentito la regola da te menzionata.  In italiano si usa in, davanti a nomi di paesi, sia maschili che femminili es: in Francia, in Olanda, in Cina "  ma " negli USA" inoltre si mette nel, solo se il nome della nazione è preceduto o seguito da un aggettivo.es nel Belgio francese ( dove si parla francese). Cheers.


----------



## Tegs

Giorgia X said:


> In italiano si usa in, davanti a nomi di paesi, sia maschili che femminili es: in Francia, in Olanda, in Cina "  ma " negli USA" inoltre si mette nel, solo se il nome della nazione è preceduto o seguito da un aggettivo.es nel Belgio francese ( dove si parla francese).



This is what I was taught too. But looking at the Solo Italiano forum, it seems LC is correct in this - and there is a bit of disagreement between native Italian speakers on it, so maybe it's not surprising several of you consider it wrong


----------



## shardaneng

Penso si possa dire pure: "cosa ti porta nel Belgio?". Forse però detto da qualcuno che in Belgio non è. Ma sto sparando non conosco la regola che "regola" questo tipo di casi.


----------



## london calling

Giorgia X said:


> London Calling,non ho mai sentito la regola da te menzionata. In italiano si usa in, davanti a nomi di paesi, sia maschili che femminili es: in Francia, in Olanda, in Cina " ma " negli USA" inoltre si mette nel, solo se il nome della nazione è preceduto o seguito da un aggettivo.es nel Belgio francese ( dove si parla francese). Cheers.


La regola me lo insegnarono i miei prof. (italiani) all'università oltre 30 annio fa, però so che oggi come oggi non viene tanto più seguita. 

PS. Nel link a Solo italiano che ho postato prima c'è una mezza conferma di quelklo che mi spiegarono. Federicoft dice:

_Vado nel Canada" è corretto, così come "nello Zimbabwe". "Vado nel Lazio" addirittura obbligatorio. Non esiste una spiegazione, sono semplicemente convenzioni dettate dall'uso. Per aiutare in non madrelingua, si può osservare che i paesi che possono essere introdotti da una preposizione articolata sono tutti di genere maschile: in/nel Belgio; in/nel Messico; in/nel Giappone. 
_


----------



## beacher

Ciao LC, 
e scusami per la tarda risposta, ma il fuso è quello che è e poi sono stato occupato.

Beh ho letto il thread e a me sembra crei più confusione che altro. Soprattutto non spiega bene la differenza, dice solo che così è o che, forse, si soleva fare in passato. 
Per come mi ricordo io, a scuola non mi è mai stato insegnato di dire o scrivere "nel Belgio"; e le poche accezioni che lo richiedono venivano specificatamente elencate. 
Inoltre sempre nel forum non viene citata una regola specifica, il che mi fa pensare ad un uso fatto passato nell'italiano scritto: italiano ottocentesco forse o anche prima (ma sto azzardando un'ipotesi).

Ad ogni modo ho chiesto spiegazioni in giro. Vediamo che salta fuori e poi vi aggiorno!

B.


----------



## Rival

bluvanni said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> Sono appena stato ad un BBQ con un po' di gente di diversa nazionalità e sono stato molto bene con loro senza alcun problema di lingua. Certo si parlava inglese soltanto. Tutto ok fino a quando chiedo ad una ragazza canadese che tra l'altro insegna inglese in un languace centre la seguente domanda:
> 
> What did drive you here?
> 
> Un americano mi sente e interviene: You'd better say "what drove you here?"
> 
> *Lì ho specificato che non esiste una domanda senza ausiliare *ma la ragazza dice no, in questo caso è ok in quanto il past simple diventa necessario se invece di un avverbio di luogo (here) avessi usato uno di tempo (today).
> 
> E tutti i presenti a cui ho chiesto lumi (belgi, francesi, romeni, polacchi, italiani ed americani) hanno confermato il mio errore.
> Non c'era nessun inglese e la cosa da una parte mi lascia perplesso ma dall'altra mi fa crollare* l'unica regola inglese che secondo me non ha eccezioni e cioè nella forma interrogativa vanno usati gli ausiliari.
> *
> Vi prego rispondetemi altrimenti comincio a studiare un'altra lingua.
> 
> Grazie




Questo è la cosa che ti ha ingannato. Hai capito bene la regola -- *però esiste una (sola) eccezione* ! ! !

Quando l'informazione che vuoi è il *soggetto* della *risposta*, non si usa un ausiliare.

Examples --
Q: "Who brought you here today?" 
A: "John brought me."
"John" is the subject of the answer -- therefore no auxiliary used in the question.

Q: "What brought you here?" 
A: "The love of Belgian beer brought me."
"The love of Belgian beer" is the subject of the answer -- therefore no auxiliary used in the question.

Q: "What did you drink today?"
A: "I drank Belgian beer today."
"Belgian beer" is the NOT the subject of 'drank' -- therefore the auxiliary is necessary in the question.

Q: "What made you drunk?"
A: "Belgian beer made me drunk."
"Belgian beer" IS the subject of 'made' -- therefore no auxiliary is used in the question.


Pace alla ragazza, non so esattamente che voleva intendere, ma "... _in questo caso è ok in quanto il past simple diventa necessario se invece di un avverbio di luogo (here) avessi usato uno di tempo (today)_" mi sembra una cavolata madornale.  Gli avverbi non hanno a che fare col mettere l'ausiliare o a meno.

Here's an example with 'did' and 'today' --
Q: "Did you arrive today?"
A: "Yes, I arrived today, about an hour ago."
"Today" is not the subject of 'arrived' -- so the auxiliary is necessary.
.


----------



## london calling

Exactly, Rival. When _what/who_ are the subject of the verb you don't use the auxiliary.

What confuses you?
Who sent you those flowers?

PS. I can't say that "... _in questo caso è ok in quanto il past simple diventa necessario se invece di un avverbio di luogo (here) avessi usato uno di tempo (today)_" is a _cavolata mondiale_ because I don't understand what it means.

Edit. No, thinking about it, I do understand it. It's obvious that had the speaker said _today_ the question would have been in the present tense - _What brings you here today_? But to say you have to use the past tense because there's an _avverbio di luogo_ is a right load of tripe!


----------



## Rival

london calling said:


> Exactly, Rival. When _what/who_ are the subject of the verb you don't use the auxiliary.
> 
> What confuses you?
> Who sent you those flowers?
> 
> PS. I can't say that "... _in questo caso è ok in quanto il past simple diventa necessario se invece di un avverbio di luogo (here) avessi usato uno di tempo (today)_" is a _cavolata mondiale_ because I don't understand what it means.
> 
> Edit. No, *thinking about it, I do understand it. It's obvious that had the speaker said today the question would have been in the present tense - What brings you here today?* But to say you have to use the past tense because there's an _avverbio di luogo_ is a right load of tripe!




I agree with you *that far*, but that wasn't where their discussion went.

The OP said "... did drive ..." and the American corrected it to "... drove...". The OP asserted that a question always requires an auxiliary verb, and the 'ragazza' then dropped a great big steaming cow-pat about the choice between two past tense forms ('did drive' / 'drove') being determined by the choice of adverb (time/place). (I hope she isn't teaching crap like that to the students at the language centre.)

I jumped in only because, in the first 35 posts, I didn't see anybody answering the OP's WHY "_drove_" not "_did drive_" -- which I took to be the primary cause of his angst. 



P.S. I, too, prefer "What brings you here today", but, for me, "What brought you here today?" is also acceptable -- perhaps not as nice, perhaps not as smooth, but definitely not wrong.
.


----------



## bluvanni

Thank you Rival for your clear explanation and your kind words. I have just one more doubt. What does OP mean?


----------



## Holymaloney

bluvanni said:


> Thank you Rival for your clear explanation and your kind words. I have just one more doubt. What does OP mean?


Blu , OP = Original Post/Original Poster


----------



## Rival

bluvanni said:


> Thank you Rival for your clear explanation and your kind words. I have just one more doubt. What does OP mean?




You're welcome.  And, as Holymaloney said, *O*riginal *P*oster.
.


----------

